# Dirty Bum



## MaineChick (Jul 24, 2013)

Henrietta laid her first egg on Nov. 3rd and her bum has been dirty ever since. It's not stinky or gross, just dirty. Is this normal, should I just let it be or clean it? These are our first chickens so I'm still learning.


----------



## MaineChick (Jul 24, 2013)

Other than her dirty bum she seems fine, eating fine, and normal activity level.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

From what I have heard it is normal since they are laying eggs and things loosen up a bit but maybe someone with more experience can help you if they know something different


----------

